# Schwinn American De Luxe



## SailorMac (Mar 28, 2011)

I picked this up today from the original owner.  Need grips.
http://www.dropbox.com/gallery/24666076/1/Schwinn?h=f2b326


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi:

Here is a pic of my 63 Deluxe. Yours has good potential and will clean up pretty nice. Also cool that you got it from the original owner!!


----------



## HARPO (Mar 29, 2011)

Beautiful condition bike. I thought that only the 65's had a Springer front end?.......


----------



## SailorMac (Mar 29, 2011)

Very nice!  It looks great. Really something to shoot for.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Mar 31, 2011)

HARPO said:


> Beautiful condition bike. I thought that only the 65's had a Springer front end?.......




The springer was a $6.75 option on the 63's.  I'll take 50!!!


----------



## 51PANTHER (Apr 2, 2011)

Very nice american


----------

